# So. Cal MECA August 11th.



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

One week away!

What kind of trouble can I stir up?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

michaelsil1 said:


> One week away!
> 
> What kind of trouble can I stir up?


I'm sure you'll figure something out...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It looks like finals are up North again?


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> It looks like finals are up North again?


Yep don't ask me why...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

How have the shows been looking down south this year? Good turnout? I'm afraid I've been absent from the lanes, even as a judge. So I really can't answer why Finals are up north. Maybe Todd can chime in? If the dates hold, I will be judging the next 1-2 shows up here and Finals though. Looking forward to seeing everyone and hearing how much better the rides all sound.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

San Luis Obispo is the location for State Finals on Oct. 7th. If that is considered North then I must live in Oregon because that is a good 3 hours south of me.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

San Luis is a good hour south of me, and I'm in the middle of the state. Definitely not north cal, its probably one of the better compromises towards the middle of the state. Draw the state in 3rds and San Luis would be right at the 2/3rds mark on the south side.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

San Louis Obispo is a 3.5 hour drive North from Los Angeles. I was told that the finals would alternate from North to South, last year it was in San Jose that is North and so is San Louis Obispo.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b26BD5KjH0


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Well alternating between North and South makes sense. I just don't see that something that can be promised. Year after year it is harder to get these shows organized wether it is in Nor Cal or So Cal. 

I know we have a decent SPL following in Nor Cal and SQ hopefully will be picking back up.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Well alternating between North and South makes sense. I just don't see that something that can be promised. Year after year it is harder to get these shows organized wether it is in Nor Cal or So Cal.
> 
> I know we have a decent SPL following in Nor Cal and SQ hopefully will be picking back up.


I noticed that there were less shows up North this year.

I do think a little more continuity would be nice.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> I noticed that there were less shows up North this year.
> 
> I do think a little more continuity would be nice.


Less SQ shows only because the lack of judges. That of which we have finally got some new ones and some returning veterans. Hopefully, we can get the SQ guys back on board.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Since MECA started in California we have not had one Final in Southern California and we do have SQ down here. It appears that the SPL guys rule MECA.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

SQ is strong in So Cal no arguement there. 

I am all for a Southern Location if we can get one locked down in a timely fashion. If we can lock one down for next season now I'd love to plan for it. However, I have no idea about anything down South.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> SQ is strong in So Cal no arguement there.
> 
> I am all for a Southern Location if we can get one locked down in a timely fashion. If we can lock one down for next season now I'd love to plan for it. However, I have no idea about anything down South.


Timely fashion???

It is all haphazard! :laugh:


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL no kidding......

I wanted to have State Finals in Redding and I know that would of been a drive and half for a lot of people (including myself) but, the venue over all will be great. Especially with a combined IASCA 3X SQ Finals Event. This show has been locked up since June which would of gave people three months to plan. 

For us the drive is going to be six hours North to go to Redding then three hours South to San Luis Obispo. Neither location are the SPL guys really thrilled about but, San Luis is definitely closer than Redding to the majority CA MECA competitor base.

I just hope we can have a So-Cal location figured out for next season. If I had an idea of a location I'd be working on it now. I am sure the following year we can have it in San Jose without a doubt.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

San Jose, didn't we have it there last year! :sunny:


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Will there still be a few cars I can listen to after oneish?


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------

